# PE Electrical - Computer



## harvey (May 2, 2010)

Hello

Anyone taking PE Electrical - Computer in California ? Trying to form study group to share resources. If anyone interested, please email me at [email protected] or contact me at 916-548-5297.

Thank You,

Harvey


----------



## speedyox (Jun 14, 2010)

harvey said:


> HelloAnyone taking PE Electrical - Computer in California ? Trying to form study group to share resources. If anyone interested, please email me at [email protected] or contact me at 916-548-5297.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Harvey


I'll be taking the Computer exam in Illinois this October. Obviously we can't be in the same face-to-face study group but it might be helpful to share information.

If anyone else is in the Chicago area and taking the computer exam, let me know.


----------



## harvey (Jun 18, 2010)

hello,

Yes, however, we can share notes and discuss areas where we have strenghts to solve problems. Do you have solved problems or examples of sovled problem that deal with diodes ?

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 20, 2010)

I am trying to apply for PE in NY. I just passed FE. I have BS in Mechanical, and MS Computer science. I have experience in computers. I am trying to write my experience to NY board. How did you write in your application?

Thank you


----------



## speedyox (Jun 22, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> I am trying to apply for PE in NY. I just passed FE. I have BS in Mechanical, and MS Computer science. I have experience in computers. I am trying to write my experience to NY board. How did you write in your application?
> Thank you


I don't know what the NY board considers appropriate experience, but I'd look first at the NY laws regarding Engineering to see if your experience applies. In IL, the applicant doesn't report their own experience, the supervisor does.


----------



## CalcMan (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in the Maryland / DC area, I will probably be up to the 4 years experience by test time (I might even be now depending on what they count), but I'm not sure I will be around to take it, so I'll probably hold off. But I'd definitely be up for trying to figure out what to expect and make sure we're ready for it. The PE Electrical and Computer: Computer test is so new there isn't really much info out there. I've been working as a software engineer with a focus on embedded systems, how about you?


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 4 years network/software development/servers/desktops experience. Is this consider as experience for electrical- computer. I also have 4 years of experience in PCB design.

I hope NY board will approve this. I haven't applied yet, I will apply next week, waiting for all the signatures.


----------

